# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  مشروعات صغيرة ناجحة للجميييع

## طيف_uae

مشروعات صغيرة ناجحة للجميييع



نقلت لكم هذه المشاركة لربما توحى بفكرة لااحد شبابنا الذين يبحثون عن عمل او الذين لديهم عمل ويرغب فى شغل وقته بالمفيد, هؤلاء شباب من مصر وهذه افكارهم التى نجحت فلنستفيد منها : 

أفكار جديدة لمشروعات صغيرة ناجحة 


مشغولات متطورة من الآركت
قدم محمود بسيوني مجموعة متميزة جداً من مشغولات الآركت الخشبية, وقال محمود: «بدأت عمل الآركت كهواية بعد تخرجي من تجارة الأزهر, فبدأت أرسم وأعمل بنفسي أشكالاً أريدها, وأقطعها بمنشار آركيت عادي جدّاً, فوجدت أن الناس تعجب بما أصنعه بيديّ.
وعندما ظهر مشروع الحرفيين بمحافظة الغربية, أخذت قرضاً قدره 7 آلاف جنيه, واشتريت ماكينة لتقطيع الآركت, وخامات خشب, وبدأت مشروعاً صغيراً في مساحة صغيرة جداً, 3متر مربع فقط, ونجحت في تصنيع وترويج مشغولات آركيت, والآن عندي مصنع مساحته 100متر مربع يعمل, فيه 15عاملاً وماكينات لتصنيع الآركت, ومازلت أعمل استمبات (نماذج) أعمال الآركت بيدي, وننتج عليها في المصنع كافة المشغولات مثل الكراسي, البونبينرات, أرفف أنتيكات, مناضد آركيت للتليفون, أنتريهات, أركان خشبية, ومعلقات».


قواقع وورد مجفف

حسام السيد محمد بدأ مشروعاً صغيراً لتصنيع الأعمال الفنية باستخدام الخامات المتوفرة من حوله ويقول عن مشروعه: «أنا أصلاً من الشرقية, فكرت أن أعمل أشكالاً فنية من «الودع» والقواقع, وبدأت أشتريها من الغواصين والصيادين وأعمل بها أشكالاً جميلة وأبيعها في المحلات.

وشاهدت صديقاً لي يصنع الورد المجفف, فبدأت أتعلم منه الطريقة, وعملت فازات من الورد المجفف, وبدأت أبيعها مع الأباجورات الجميلة التي أصنعها من القواقع والمحار والمرجان والسمك الحقيقي المحنط, والمعالج بمواد كيماوية. والحمد لله نجحت وتوسعت وبدأت أشارك في معارض, مثل معرض الشباب والرياضة, وأصبح عندي الآن ورشة وعمّال.

ويمكن لأي شاب أن يبدأ مشروعاً كمشروعي بمائة جنيه أو مائتين من الجنيهات فقط, وكل ما سيحتاجه هو القواقع, ومواد كيماوية, وحجر جلخ بالكهرباء للتنظيف وذلك لمشروع الأباجورات الجمالية من المواد الطبيعية. أو يحتاج إلى ورد مجفف وخامات كالكوريشة والفازات لمشروع الأعمال الفنية من الورد المجفف الذي نحصل عليه من المستوردين. وأهم دعائم النجاح أن يكون الشاب طموحاً ومكافحاً!


آيس كريم

مدحت نادي - قدم مشروعاً جديداً تماماً, وهو تصنيع الآيس كريم, يقول مدحت: «أنا خريج تربية رياضية, وبدأت مشروعاً لتصنيع الآيس كريم منذ ستة أعوام, لأني عملت دراسة جدوى, وشعرت أنه يمكن أن ينجح في المنطقة التي أعيش فيها في المنيا, فأخذت قرضاً من الصندوق الاجتماعي, واشتريت ماكينتين, ماكينة بسطرة وماكينة تصنيع آيس كريم, وبدأت مشروعي, وبعدما نجح, اشتريت ثلاجات, ماكينة بسكويت, وديب فريزر وماكينة جرانيتا (عصير).

وأي شاب يمكن أن يبدأ مشروعاً كهذا, بشكل مبسط, بأن يأخذ في البداية آيس كريم من أي موزع, ويبدأ يجرب السوق, فإذا ما نجح ووجد إقبالاً, فيمكنه أن يبدأ بشراء ماكينات تصنيع الآيس كريم, وبخاصة أن المشروع جيد ومعقول في ربحه, وممكن أن يغطي تكاليفه رغم أنه مشروع موسمي, وبخاصة لو أن الشاب خلق لنفسه قنوات أخرى للتوزيع والبيع بتأجير أماكن في النوادي أو على الشواطئ.


موبيليا وديكور

أحمد نصحي كانت له هواية جميلة احترفها بعد ذلك, وأصبحت مصدر دخل جيد له, يقول أحمد: بعد الثانوية العامة التحقت بمعهد معماري لأنني كنت أهوى تصنيع أثاث بسيط من الخشب (مجرد تركيب أخشاب مع بعضها من النوع الرخيص - خشب سويد - بالمسامير) وكان ذلك الأثاث يجد رواجاً في البيع في المناطق الساحلية لأنه يصلح للمصايف.

وبعد ما أنهيت الدراسة بالمعهد, أكملت دراستي في الهندسة, ولكني واصلت, في نفس الوقت, العمل في هذه الهواية. ثم أخذت بعد ذلك قرضاً من الصندوق الاجتماعي لأمتلك مكاناً لعرض ما أصنعه, وبدأت أشارك بالمعارض ابتداء من عام 98.
وأسأل أحمد عن أشهر أنواع الخشب المستخدمة في صناعة الأثاث وأغلاها ثمناً؟
يجيب أحمد: أغلى أنواع الخشب على الإطلاق هو خشب «القرو» ويتميز بشكله الجمالي الواضح وتنوع تجزيعات الخشب فيه, ثم خشب الزان وهو أقل سعراً من «القرو» ولكنه يمتاز بالقوة, وطول عمره الافتراضي, ثم يأتي بعد ذلك خشب «السويد», وهو بسيط وقليل التكلفة لذا يستخدم في صنع أثاث خفيف وعملي مثل أثاث المصايف. وهناك أخشاب صناعية مستوردة غير طبيعية, مثل خشب MDF وهو عبارة عن نشارة خشب وبراده حديد, مصنع بطريقة معينة تحت ضغط عالٍ. وهناك خشب الكونتر وهو, عبارة عن خشب سويد بين لوحين من الأخشاب الرقيقة (الأبلاكاش). وهناك مجموعة من الأخشاب الطبيعية النادرة, مثل خشب العزيزي, وابن سندر, وخشب الورد, وهي أخشاب باهظة الثمن جداً لندرتها, لذلك لا يصنع منها الأثاث, ولكن يُطعم بها فقط.


الزخرفة على الزجاج

قدمت حنان أحمد بيومي مجموعة من أعمال الزخرفة على الزجاج, وقالت حنان: أنا درست فنون جميلة, ولكن بدأت هواية الرسم على الزجاج منذ صغري, بعد أن علمتني إياها ابنة عمتي التي كانت تعمل بهذا المجال, فعلمتني الرسم بألوان الزجاج, وبدأت أقوم بعمل تصميمات خاصة بي, وأشتغل وأنزل إلى المعارض حتى أبيع فيها منتجاتي, وتوضح حنان أن أي شاب يمكنه أن يبدأ مشروعاً كهذا بحوالي 25 جنيهاً فقط, وهو يحتاج إلى فُرش, وألوان ريليف (للتحديد), وألوان للرسم على الزجاج, وتينر لتنظيف الفُرش, فلو الشاب وجد نفسه أبدع في رسم قطعة فنية حلوة سواء بدأ مثلاً بالرسم على كأس أو فازة فيمكنه أن يكمل, وبعدها يمكن أن يقدم إنتاجه إلى المعارض, مثل سوق الشباب والرياضة.


تماثيل منحوتة في خشب الزيتون

علاء يماني قدم مجموعة من التماثيل الجميلة المنحوتة من خشب الزيتون, ويقول علاء: «أنا أساساً مدرس موسيقى في مدرسة للصم بالوادي الجديد بواحة الخارجة, وأنا أعلم التلاميذ بالرسم وبالإحساس, وفي نفس الوقت كانت عندي هواية هي كنت كلما وجدت قطعة من شجرة زيتون آخذها وأنحت فيها, وأخرج منها شكلاً جمالياً, ومع الوقت توسعت في هذه الهواية وبدأت أشتري خشب الزيتون أو أبحث عنه في الأماكن المزروع فيها, لأنحت منه تماثيل مثل مجموعة طيور, تماسيح, سمكة, ثعبان, وبدأت أعرض أعمالي في أسواق الشباب بالوادي الجديد, وقد لاقت قبولاً من الناس.


الرسم بالرمل

عاطف صابر قدم فكرة جميلة عبارة عن الرسم, بالرمل الحقيقي الملون, لأشكال وكلمات داخل زجاجات وكؤوس, ويقول عاطف: «أنا أساساً من أسوان والرمل عندنا من أنعم وأجمل الرمال, فبدأت أصبغ الرمل بصبغة تراب, ومن خلال قمع طويل, أقوم بالنفخ فيه من ناحية واضع الرمل فيه من ناحية, وأقوم برسم أشكال مثل أهرامات ونخل, أو كلمات مثل «أحبك» و "I love you", ويضيف عاطف أن الأعمال التي أرسمها بالرمل تجد إقبالاً في المعارض.


تحف من السيراميك

شاهيستا محمد عبد العزيز قدمت العديد من التحف المتميزة من عجينة السيراميك وتقول شاهيستا: «التحقت بدورة في تعلم صناعة التحف من السيراميك وبدأت أبتكر تصميم أشكال فنية مفيدة, فبدأت مثلاً أعمل زهوراً من السيراميك وأزين بها «كونسول» فوق المرآة, أو أعمل أشجاراً من عجينة السيراميك تزينها وحدات إضاءة, أو مناضد لها شكل جمالي, تكون مثلاً من الزجاج ولها قواعد ذات أشكال جمالية مثل فيل مغطى كله بالترتر وخرج النجف, أو مثلاً سلة قمامة عادية أغطيها بقشرة خشب, وأرشها بلون, وأثبت عليها وحدات من الورد المجفف بشكل جمالي جديد». وتضيف شاهيستا أن مشروعها لا يحتاج لرأس مال كبير, بل يحتاج فقط إلى الإبداع والابتكار.


فخار مبتكر

وقدم خالد علي حافظ - ليسانس آداب قسم اجتماع - مجموعة مبتكرة وجميلة من أعمال الفخار, وقال خالد: «مشروعي بدأ بفكرة بسيطة تعتمد على شراء (أكواب) من المصانع من الفخار العادي ذي اللون البني التقليدي وبدأت أحضر طيناً حرارياً وألوان أكاسيد وجليز, وبدأت أضيف ألوان أصفر وأحمر وأخضر للأكواب وأكتب عليها أسماء وجمل بالحفر البارز, مثلاُ أكتب أسماء شخصية أو جملاً لطيفة مثل «للأبد» أو «فقط لأجلك» "Just for you", أو «الحب الكبير», "A big love" وبدأت أعمل أشكالاً أخرى أضيف لها ألواناً صريحة مثل النبيتي والأحمر لأنها تشد انتباه الأطفال, وبدأت أوزع على المحلات.

يضيف خالد أن أي شاب يمكنه أن يبدأ مشروعاً كهذا بألف جنيه فقط, وهو يحتاج لشراء جليز, وألوان بلاستيك وخامات يعيد تشكيلها ويبتكر فيها سواء كانت أكواباً أو فازات أو أي أشكال أخرى, كما يحتاج لأدوات نحت وهي رخيصة جداً.

وفي البداية يمكن أن يحرق الأشكال التي سيبتكرها بأي فرن للحرق وعندما ينجح, ويحقق مالاً مادياً بها يمكنه أن يشتري فرناً ليحرق فيه شغله, وبذلك يصبح عنده مشروع متكامل.»




منقووووووووووووول





المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## star55

شكراً على النقل .. موضوع جميل ...

----------


## روحهـ تحبني

ماشاالله عليهم
الله يوفقهم ويوفقنا في شغلنا

----------


## طيف_uae

upupupupupupupupupup

----------


## القطوة2010

للرفع

----------


## طيف_uae

upupupupupupupupup

----------


## نوراسلام

للرفع

----------


## طيف_uae

3333333333333333333

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

upupupupupupupupupupupupupupup

----------


## طيف_uae

333333333333333333333

----------


## طيف_uae

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## *Miss creative*

:Smile: 

الله يوفق الجميع ..

----------


## طيف_uae

upupupupupupupupup

----------


## شـــــادن

افكار حلوه 
مشكوره

----------


## banota.a7

ربي يوفقهم وعقبالنا .. :Smile:

----------


## um_najla

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## ahlamthani

أفكار تبدأ صغيرة ومع مرور الزمن تصبح كبيرة

----------


## طيف_uae

استغفر الله 


استغفر الله 


استغفر الله

----------


## دورني بتحصلني

اللهم يا قادراً على كل شيء .. اغفر لنا كل شيء وارحمنا برحمتك الواسعة التي رحمت بها كل شيء وإذا وقفنا بين يديك لا تسألنا عن أي شيء فإنك أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة

----------


## طيف_uae

upupupupupupupupupup

----------


## طيف_uae

استغفر الله 


استغفر الله 


استغفر الله

----------


## ام حبيبه ح

ربنا يوفقهم

----------


## طيف_uae

3333333333333333333333

----------

